# (H) Sub Divo stellt wieder ein =) (Forscherliga)



## Tooxy (11. Juli 2007)

Gildenname: *Sub Divo* 
Realm: Forscherliga
Fraktion: Horde
Homepage: Sub Divo Home 

Beschreibung:

*Ich grüße Euch Helden von Azaroth* 

Die Hordengilde *Sub Divo* sucht wieder nach neuen Mitgliedern, die sich selbst als Gelegenheitsspieler bezeichnen würden, aber trotzdem nicht immer alleine spielen möchten.

*Etwas zu uns: *

Wir sind eine Gruppe von *Gelegenheitsspielern*, die aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht die Zeit haben, schon ab Mittag in Azaroth rumzuhängen , weil sie vielleicht berufstätig sind,
Familien haben oder einfach nur mehr dem Privatleben nachgehen usw. 
Meistens trudeln unsere Leute zwischen 19h-20h ein und gucken was der Abend so bringt. Und bisher hat sich immer etwas ergeben, weil wir auch Spieler haben, die regelmäßig anwesend sind   =) 
Sei es zum netten Gruppenquesten oder Instanzgänge. 
Instanzgänge können auch vorher im *Forum *geplant oder im eigenen *Teamspeak *besprochen werden. 

Zwar bewegen sich die meisten unserer Leute im 70er Bereich, aber auch kleine Level sind bei uns noch vertreten und die werden ebenso unterstützt, wie die Großen! 
(*Achtung*, wir betreiben kein Powerleveln. Hilfe -ja, schnelles Hochziehen - Nein!)
Ansonsten ist jedes Level willkommen, egal ob ihr mit Level 10 oder Level 70 einsteigt! 

Sub Divo gibt es bereits *seit 15 Monaten* und bisher hat sich unser Spielprinzip gut bewährt! 

Wir spielen frei nach dem Motto: *"Jeder kann, aber keiner muss"* =)

*[Wichtig]:* Ihr solltet *über 18 *sein und WOW als das ansehen, was es ist, - ein Spiel und einfach nur Spass daran haben, mit netten Leuten zusammen zu sein. 
Neben dem *Forum *ist auch ein *Teamspeakserver *vorhanden, wo man sich ebenfalls austauschen oder verabreden bzw. zusammen spielen kann. 

Wenn ihr Euch für Sub Divo interessiert oder Euch angesprochen fühlt, dann schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Seite vorbei,
die ihr HIER  findet. Ihr könnt auch Ingame *Tooxy*,*Maro* oder *Waldzorn* ansprechen, wir beißen nicht und beantworten jede Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch und mögen Euch die Geister stets leiten. 

Jägerin Tooxy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyshooter (16. Juli 2007)

/pushed

Gruß, Skyshooter aka Maro (Sub Divo Ältester)


----------



## Tooxy (18. Juli 2007)

Wir benötigen noch ein bis zwei Priester. Zwar sind Heildudus vorhanden, aber die lechtzen nach Entlastung =)
Ebenso sind def. Tanks erwünscht. Man kann nie genug Ramböcke haben =)


----------



## Tooxy (24. Juli 2007)

Hui, 

Danke für die ersten Anfragen =)

Wir suchen weiterhin Priester, da wir schon 3 Heildudus haben, die zwar gut sind (sehr gut sogar!), aber auch nach etwas Entlastung lechtzen =)

Traut Euch und was ganz wichtig ist "Bei uns ist nicht immer alles der Priester schuld.................sondern nur der Gärtner *g* ;-))


----------



## Tooxy (30. Juli 2007)

Ich danke diesem Forum, dass wir nun neben unseren fantastischen Druiden Heilhänden wieder einen Priester haben. 

Dennoch sind weiterhin alle Klassen gerne gesehen =)


----------



## skyshooter (13. August 2007)

/und ab nach oben

Grüße ihr Hordler der Forscherliga,

Sub Divo sucht weiterhin nach neuen Mitgliedern! Schön wäre ein weiterer Priester, alle anderen Klassen sind jedoch auch gern gesehn!
Vieleicht bis bald ingame!

Skyshooter aka Maro


----------

